# ACCESS 2010: How do I create a user-defined search form?



## Mcaz (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi! I am in the process of building a database for my business. I have built the datatables and I have built the forms for the users to enter the data. Now I need to create a form (preferably like my data-entry one) where a user can enter the last name or account number of who they are looking for and only that specific person's account comes up. I know my way around Access but I am unfamiliar with VB. and coding. If someone has a better idea of what I could do I am open to suggestions. I just need to have a way of users searching for a specific account by name or number. Thanks to anyone to can help!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Well you could use a separate search form, but what would be really usefull is to add 2 "Find Combo's" to your current data entry form, they will list all the names and accounts for the user to choose from and go straight to the record.
They are a very efficient way of finding data.
If you want a Search form I posted one on this thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/960769-solved-form-search-select-records.html


----------



## Mcaz (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you OBP for your help! 
My only problem is I don't want to choose from a list. I am looking to be able to type in a first and last name & DOB or account number and have only the matching account pop up.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

The problem with typing things in is typing errors not getting you what you want, it may be typed wrong on input or typed wrong in the serach fields, which is why I always recommend Find Combos first.
Take a look at the Thread that I posted in post#2, it uses a Search form.


----------

